# Our new favorite smilie.



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

I like it. Who'se banned to bring about such a smilie?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hopefully no one, but maybe posting this as a warning will get peoples attn to start following the rules.  Plus I like it.  Any one else have a good ban smilie?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I like it. Who'se banned to bring about such a smilie?


I'm not dead yet.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Hopefully no one, but maybe posting this as a warning will get peoples attn to start following the rules.  Plus I like it.  Any one else have a good ban smilie?



Members should already be following the rules.  We shouldn't have to make any warnings.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)

Chimpie said:


> Members should already be following the rules.  We shouldn't have to make any warnings.



True.  But as you have seen even with a well behaved forum member like myself occasionally the dark side takes over.h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> True.  But as you have seen even with a *well behaved forum member like myself* occasionally the dark side takes over.h34r:



Ahahahahhahahahhahahahahahah!!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> True.  But as you have seen even with a well behaved forum member like myself occasionally the dark side takes over.h34r:



I'm staying out of this.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I'm staying out of this.








Yeah, what he said.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yeah, what he said.



Come on man, help me.  As many private messages as you have had to send me I thought you were my friend.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)

OK so any more good bann smilies?  Anyone?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

that violent image is not family friendly and damages my poor sensitivities.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 23, 2009)

WARNING: Some of these are "not family friendly", but none of them are vulgar. 

Here are some other photos people can feel free to use:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's enough of this one...although I must admit invoking Godwin's Law twice using only pics is a new one.


----------

